# 23. September 2007 Deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon



## cpetit (7. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

am 23. September findet in St. Ingbert (Saarland) die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon statt.

Da ich diesen Marathon schon mehrmals gefahren bin (mittlere Strecke) kann ich diesen nur empfehlen.  

Wer ist also dabei?


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2007)

Ich fahr die Mitteldistanz! Für mich ist das die schnönste Marathonstrecke überhaupt! Sehr flüssig zu fahren, mit technischem Anspruch der mich fordert, aber nicht überfordert und man muss konditionel stark sein!
Dabei sein ist Pflicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (7. September 2007)

auf jeden fall eine der genialsten marathonstrecken, die ich kenne. dazu kommt, dass die strecke wegen dem vielen sandstein mehr wasser verträgt als die meisten anderen. 
die bisherigen em/dm strecken, die ich kenne waren ja eher waldautobahnen mit pseudo-trail-passagen.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. September 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> am 23. September findet in St. Ingbert (Saarland) die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon statt.
> 
> ...



Link oben funktioniert nicht.

aber hier http://www.rsc-mtb.de/reg_ausschreibung.htm#6


----------



## cpetit (12. September 2007)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Link oben funktioniert nicht.
> 
> aber hier http://www.rsc-mtb.de/reg_ausschreibung.htm#6



Stimmt.


----------



## cpetit (18. September 2007)

Gibt es hier so wenige die bei der Deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon mitfahren?


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Gibt es hier so wenige die bei der Deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon mitfahren?



na in der Meldeliste stehen doch schon einige


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. September 2007)

So ein Mist das ich das erst jetzt gelesen habe und die Meisterschaft schon am We ist..


----------



## Näthinator (20. September 2007)

Wolltest Du etwa mit Fmuic, Genze und Bresser um die Wetter radeln ? ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. September 2007)

Na ja wäre nicht das erste mal das Profis mit am Start stehen..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. September 2007)

N'abend
Ja stimmt! In Willingen ist er (metzkergiga4u) mit Profis am Start gewesen. Im Ziel fehlten ihm 2h auf K. Platt (und das obwohl er einen Defekt hatte und sich noch dazu verfahren hat).
Das ist bei einer Fahrzeit von fast 8 Stunden (das alleine ist für mich auch schon echt unglaublich, also nochmal  ) eine für mich fast unvorstellbare Leistung.
Es ist also noch ein sehr langer Weg für mich.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (20. September 2007)

ps...

als nicht lizenz fahrer/in kann man übrigens auf der gleichen strecke außerhalb der wertung deutsche marathon meisterschaften mitfahren...

und die strecke in st.ingbert lohnt sich so oder so...

joe
mit "alter mann" lizenz


----------



## Näthinator (20. September 2007)

Also ich bin dabei auf der Langstrecke. Mal schaun wies wird ... hoffentlich passt das Wetter der Rest wird schon klappen!

Wie ist der Kurs ? So wie die Saarschleife oder der Vulkanbike ? oder eher flach wie St. Wendel ?

Daniel


----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2007)

IGB ist mit Saarschleife und WND nicht zu vergleichen.
Es geht ständig auf und ab es gibt fast keine Möglichkeit durchzuatmen , denn die Anstiege haben es in sich und die Abfahrten erfordern höchste Konzentration.
Wünsche allen  Ersttätern viel Spaß. 
Ihr werdet Eure Teilnahme nicht bereuen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Es geht ständig auf und ab es gibt fast keine Möglichkeit durchzuatmen ,
> 
> Ihr werdet Eure Teilnahme nicht bereuen.



 

obwohl im ziel kann man dann schon durchatmen...

ich sags mal so...st.ingbert...das ist für mich ne "richtige" mtb strecke...

joe


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2007)

Zustimm! Die Strecke ist richtig geil!
Aber St.Wendel wird dieses Jahr auch richtig böse!!!!

Ach ja, Wetter für Sonntag -> bis 26°C und sonnig, ich freu mich schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mar1kus (22. September 2007)

hi jungs,
fahre morgen früh auch nach st. ingbert. bin lizenzfahrer und gehe bei den 103km an den start. bin noch nicht gemeldet, hofffe nachmeldungen sind so möglich das ich auch noch in der DM wertung mitfahren kann, auch wenn ich da gaaaaar keine chance habe. 

bis morgen 
gruss markus

p.s. bin ersttäter in st. ingbert und bin mal gespannt ob die strecke wirklich so toll ist. bei dem wetter wird es bestimmt ein erlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mar1kus (22. September 2007)

@007ike: erzähl mal über die strecke in st. wendel. da hab ich für die 118km gemeldet.

gruss markus


----------



## 007ike (24. September 2007)

schaust du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292203


----------



## Giant_Team (24. September 2007)

@ bikehumanumest: Wie ist deine Start Taktik aufgegangen? Ich hab mich wieder gleich ausm Staub gemacht, obwohl die Beine diesmal nicht ganz so gut waren.

Die Strecke war einfach der Hammer   Trails ohne Ende und zum Schluß der Runden noch einmal ein richtig fieser Anstieg.
Die Orga durch den RSC Sankt Ingbert war spitzenmäßig. Ich fand aber es hätten noch ein paar mehr Zuschauer sein können.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. September 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ bikehumanumest: Wie ist deine Start Taktik aufgegangen? Ich hab mich wieder gleich ausm Staub gemacht, obwohl die Beine diesmal nicht ganz so gut waren.
> 
> Die Strecke war einfach der Hammer   Trails ohne Ende und zum Schluß der Runden noch einmal ein richtig fieser Anstieg.
> Die Orga durch den RSC Sankt Ingbert war spitzenmäßig. Ich fand aber es hätten noch ein paar mehr Zuschauer sein können.



danke der nachfrage...

taktik funktionierte bis mitte erste runde...ab da hatte ich am berg null power...war wohl noch die verschleppte erkältung...hatte mich vom odenwald noch nicht erholt,das sagt schon alles...

1.runde also in 2:40, das war zeitlich noch so mein normales level,merkte aber schon dass nix mehr ging ((wollte eigentlich raus,um mich nicht völlig fertig zu machen,aber meine frau zwang mich wieder aufs rad...)

2.runde dann also nur noch spazieren gefahren um noch ins ziel zu kommen...

hab dann als du vorbeigekommen bist kurz versucht dranzubleiben...hihi... aber wenn der ofen einmal aus ist...

joe

ps...fahr so weiter,dann weiß ich immer ab wann die hobbyleute von hinten kommen...muß mir nur dein trikot merken...


----------



## mar1kus (24. September 2007)

fand die veranstaltung auch klasse. ein großes lob an das orga team. endlich mal ein marathon bei dem die trails auch wirklich trails waren. 

in der ersten runde lief es bei mir noch super, bin nach knapp 2,5 stunden in die 2 runde gegangen. 2 runde ging dann etwas schwerer und ein sturz bei km 73 hat mir eine gute zeit dann gänzlich versaut.


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey Leute!
Die ersten Bilder sind nun auch online: www.sockenboy.de Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern!
Gruß Limit


----------



## Giant_Team (24. September 2007)

@Limit83: Schöne Bilder    Und? Gut erholt von der Plackerei gestern?


----------



## Limit83 (25. September 2007)

Hey!
Ich merks selbst heut noch, dass ich einfach kaputt bin - organisieren und gut Rennen fahren geht einfach nicht zusammen. Aber es tröstet mich ein wenig, dass ich einen guten Teil dazu beigetragen hab, dass es solch eine geniale Veranstaltung wird. Dennoch sind wir natürlich auch für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen, wobei ich schon fast glaube, dass man als kleiner Verein kaum noch eine bessere Veranstaltung auf die Beine stellen kann.
Gruß Limit


----------



## Stromberg (25. September 2007)

Fumic Senior ist auch mitgefahren, oder täusche ich mich?

http://www.sockenboy.de/fotos/albums/MTB-IGB-07/779MTB-IGB-07.JPG


----------



## zaprok (25. September 2007)

Korrekt







Und die AK Sen IV gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (25. September 2007)

Auch ihm hat es super gefallen, von unserer Strecke war er absolut begeistert!


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. September 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Auch ihm hat es super gefallen, von unserer Strecke war er absolut begeistert!



WER WAR DAS NICHT ???

   

ausschilderung-streckenposten-flaschentausch-mtb strecke-zwischendurch mal ne nette aussicht ins tal-

also alles was man als fahrer direkt mitbekommt erste sahne...

2008 gerne wieder

habt ihr gut gemacht...

joe


----------



## ctwitt (26. September 2007)

Und Marco F. hatte Geburtstag! 61 Jahre jung geblieben. Hut ab.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (27. September 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Auch ihm hat es super gefallen, von unserer Strecke war er absolut begeistert!



Großes Lob für eure Anstrengungen, das hat sich gelohnt.  
SUPERGEILE Strecke, sogar einen Salto konnte man im DB-Trail.....


grüsse
_t.o.*o*.l_


----------

